# Lombardi Gras



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I promise this will be the last time I will bombard you with Who Dat mania, but I had to share this. Last night, I went to the Superbowl parade. An estimated 800,000 people showed up, and given the fact that I was stuck in downtown New Orleans for 3 hours before I could leave, I think they may have underestimated the number. Anyway, have you guys been to Superbowl parades in your cities before? Did it look anything like this??

Police motorcycles lead the parade in...









Police horses:









Team Owner, Tom Benson









Drew!! and the O-Line

















New Orleans' new mayor, Mitch Landrieu:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The Bud horses:









DE-FENSE!

















Pierre Thomas, Mike Bell, Jeremy Shockey...









DBs


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kickers...I don't think they were too happy about their "girly" float...










Sean Payton with the trophy!









It was a BLAST! WHO DAT!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh man, looks awesome. We wanted to go but Audrey was sick. I heard that people were stuck for hours just trying to get out after it was over :/ Glad you had FUN!!! WHO DAT!!! WE DAT!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures, very few cities know how to put on a parade the way New Orleans does.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like such fun, and New Orleans deserves every bit of it!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How much fun!! I've been to Mardi Gras and those photos remind me of that . . . but with a ton of football players! We always have a Super Bowl party, and I have to say, this was the most fun ever. Congrats to the Saints!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kim, I am not a football nut, but did watch the super bowl and rooted for the Saints, along with my folks in Idaho! Yeah! 

But, my mom and I don't get the "Who Dat" thing. What is that about?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sheri, Who Dat is the rally call of all Saints fans. The whole "cheer" says "Who dat say they gonna beat them Saints, Who Dat! Who Dat! Here's a little history on the saying.http://www.nola.com/saints/index.ssf/2010/01/who_dat_popularized_when_every.html
Here's our old QB, Bobby Hebert, leading a crowd in the Who Dat cheer:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhh, thank you, Kim! I'm going to send the links to my mom, too. The great mystery is solved!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Great pictures! I kept looking for my niece in the crowd. She is going to Tulane and was at the parade as well!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You New Orleans peeps are a special kind of crazy! (I mean that in the nicest way!) Looks amazing!!! You made watching the Superbowl fun for me, I haven't watched the whole game in years but I had to watch till the end this year. I was so happy when NO won, thanks for making it so exciting Kim!


----------

